# What to order with Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II?



## Appaloosa1224 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi everyone! 

 I just found this forum while researching what to order so here's my first post.  I'm about to order the Canon EF f/1.8 II to use with my Canon 40D.  I was planning on purchasing both the hood and a UV filter for it.  Would the Sigma DG Multi-Coated UV Filter be a good choice for this lense?  Do I really need to buy a lense hood?  I'm on a college student budget, so the less I spend the better!  What would you suggest I purchase with this lense?

Thanks!
Chelsea


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 9, 2010)

Why do you want the hood and a UV filter?  The hood might do you some good, but the UV filter is just going to degrade image quality.  I'd get a circular polarizer filter if you think you need something besides just  the lens.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 9, 2010)

An extended warranty covering accidental lens falling apart if it gets bumped hard. Canon calls that "barrel separation". It's a feature of the 50/1.8-II lens. Using a lens hood on this lens is risky, since the hood is what tends to cause the lens to snap into two pieces when there is an impact. And no, I am not 'kidding' about any of this. The hood effectively lengthens the front of the lens, giving increased leverage during impacts with fixed objects, or if the camera/lens combo is dropped.


----------



## Appaloosa1224 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok, I was thinking no on a lense hood because of exactly what Derrel said.  I'm still thinking of ordering the sigma uv filter if for nothing else to protect the lense.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 9, 2010)

The outside element is WAY inside of the plastic lens barrel on this lens.  It's pretty well protected, tucked in there.  I would either shoot it with nothing, or if you are planning on using it outside a lot, get a CP filter.


----------



## Appaloosa1224 (Aug 9, 2010)

What CP filter would you recommend?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 9, 2010)

I dunno, I don't have one.  That's why I'd get one.


----------



## JClishe (Aug 10, 2010)

Keep in mind, a good UV filter will cost more than the cost of this lens. Personally, I'm not following the logic of getting an expensive UV filter to protect a cheap lens, but that's just me 

I say forget the UV filter and if the lens gets damaged, just buy another one. I consider this lens disposable.


----------



## TJ K (Aug 10, 2010)

JClishe said:


> Keep in mind, a good UV filter will cost more than the cost of this lens. Personally, I'm not following the logic of getting an expensive UV filter to protect a cheap lens, but that's just me
> 
> I say forget the UV filter and if the lens gets damaged, just buy another one. I consider this lens disposable.



Not sure if you're aware but you can use a filter on multiple lenses as long as the filter fits the lens. So it isn't going to be glued on that lens the OP can use it on multiple lenses, thus justifying the expensive if the OP really wants it. That's my logic.


----------



## JClishe (Aug 10, 2010)

TJ K said:


> JClishe said:
> 
> 
> > Keep in mind, a good UV filter will cost more than the cost of this lens. Personally, I'm not following the logic of getting an expensive UV filter to protect a cheap lens, but that's just me
> ...


 
Good point


----------



## j-digg (Aug 10, 2010)

Id go with nothing, I was originally thinking hood until I read the above post... The front element *is* way in there as stated above also... Spending a lot on a good filter would sortve also be illogical, because the lens is cheap, and its also has, if I remember correctly, a small and uncommon 52mm thread pattern, therefore you couldnt use it on many ( if any ) other lenses.


----------



## Dao (Aug 10, 2010)

I will get a hood.  Not because I want to protect the lens with a hood.  But use the hood for what the hood was originally made for.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 10, 2010)

Appaloosa1224 said:


> What CP filter would you recommend?


I like B+W filters.  Considering the (very low) cost of that lens, the filter will probably be almost the same price...  Maybe $20 or so cheaper, depending on the size.



Dao said:


> I will get a hood.  Not because I want to protect the lens with a hood.  But use the hood for what the hood was originally made for.


Yeah, I would still get a hood too - for it's intended purpose.  Just try not to drop your lens or bang it into stuff.


----------



## JClishe (Aug 10, 2010)

Dao said:


> But use the hood for what the hood was originally made for.


 
To look cool? 

Actually a hood on a lens that small will probably look funny. Especially if your 40D is gripped.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 11, 2010)

yeah the 50mm f/1.8 hood looks gay... If you're going to want to protect it from lens flair, I guess you should get it...


----------



## Dao (Aug 11, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> yeah the 50mm f/1.8 hood looks gay... If you're going to want to protect it from lens flair, I guess you should get it...



:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Absolutely! Hood is a low cost investment for improving image quality in some shooting situations. It is not a investment for improving one's look.  (Of course some bad ass looking hood may )


----------

